# Texas Avenue Band - 6/27/19 @ Yepez Vineyard



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

FYI,

Our band is playing from 6pm to 9pm at Yepez Vineyard in Beach City. It's free and they sell various wines, etc. We are a classic rock 5 piece band that played at Baytown's Bicentennial Park a few years ago and opened for Clay Walker.

www.TexasAvenueBand.com


----------

